# Some Luck Please?



## MaestroViolinist

I've got to play in an Eisteddfod in *working out* an hour and a half I think. So I was wondering if anyone would be so kind as to send me some luck? 

When I get back I'll see if I can attach a recording of what I'm playing.  And tell you what I get.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Luck is nice but not really necessary.
Just be yourself. Decide what you want to have happen, commit to that and then let go of any attachment you have to that thing happening.
Send us the recordings.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Thank you! That's very helpful!

Yes, I'll definitely get around to sending a recording, I'll have to figure out how to do it. I've got audacity you see, but unless you have the program on your computer, I don't think it can be opened... I'll do it somehow!

Anyway, I got *first prize!* And an award and a gift voucher for some shop, I've also been invited to play when they sing the Messiah. Which is awesome! I can't believe it really...
I've also realised the flaws in having to play whilst reading music! I play much better without it.

I hope I do just as well in my next eisteddfod (in August). There will be more competition in the next one, with better musicians.


----------



## Moira

MaestroViolinist said:


> Anyway, I got *first prize!* And an award and a gift voucher for some shop, I've also been invited to play when they sing the Messiah. Which is awesome! I can't believe it really...
> I've also realised the flaws in having to play whilst reading music! I play much better without it.
> 
> I hope I do just as well in my next eisteddfod (in August). There will be more competition in the next one, with better musicians.


Well done. Eistedffods are great for issuing new challenges.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Best wishes from me - hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Lunasong

Congratulations on your win. It sounds like you had fun and were well-prepared. I hope you had an enthusiastic audience!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Yes, I think I did, quite a few of the people there I knew, since I live in a small town!

And I'll get around to posting my recording tomorrow.


----------

